# Was soll der Mist mit dem Huhn!?



## Noktyn (1. Oktober 2008)

Also das mit der Verwandlung in ein Huhn ist ja mal echt ein Witz!

Bin jetzt lvl 25 und spiel aufm rvr server. Da wollte ich heute ein paar Zutaten für Pharmazie farmen, da ich mich da noch nicht wirklich drumgekümmert hatte. Also brauchte ich low lvl Zutaten. Aber wo soll ich die bitte herbekommen? Sobald ich ins Nordland fliege lauf ich da als Huhn rum. Das ist ja wohl eine Frechheit. 
Ok mag zwar sein das das Huhn low lvl Chars vor den bösen high lvl chars "beschützt", aber mal ehrlich erstens spielt man aufm rvr server und das gehört irgendwie dazu das man ab und zu von höheren erschlagen wird, musste ich auch schon oft genug durch, und zweitens was ist wenn ich lvl 40 bin!? kann ich dann nur noch in bestimmten gebieten rumlaufen und die anderen werd ich mit dem char nie wieder sehen bzw nur als huhn erkunden können? das wäre doch mal echt ein witz!

denke mal nicht das ich der einzige bin der das scheiße findet!


----------



## Lari (1. Oktober 2008)

Du bist nicht der einzige, der die Lösung nicht gut findet, das stimmt.
Du bist aber einer der wenigen, die sich nicht vorher über das Ruleset eines open RvR Servers informiert hat.
Also: persönliches Pech.
Werd auf meinem Core Server mit etwa 30 gemütlich meine Mats fürs Crafting farmen gehen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dentus (1. Oktober 2008)

War schon lange vor Release bekannt, hättest du einen Core Server gewählt hättest du diese Probleme nicht...ergo...hast du kein Recht dich zu beschweren!


----------



## Aliesha (1. Oktober 2008)

wechsel den Server schalte deinen Anwalt ein der soll das Geld für das Game zurück vordern ansonsten warst du mit den bedingungen einverstanden als du auf annehmen bei deiner Serverwahl geklickt hast


----------



## arieos (1. Oktober 2008)

naja, darfst doch eigentlich nur nicht in die RvR Zonen, oder ?


ps: ok, open rvr server ... tjo. SChade.


----------



## Selor Kiith (1. Oktober 2008)

Warum einen der anderen 500 "Das Huhn stört mich beim Ganken" Threads benutzen, wenn man doch viel besser einen eigenen eröffnet...


----------



## Exo1337 (1. Oktober 2008)

Also ehrlich gesagt war das ja schon ewig bevor du die Möglichkeit hattest dir auf nem Open-RvR-Server einen Charakter zu erstellen bekannt, dass das so wird. Mehr kann man dazu eigtl. nicht sagen...außer vllt n Flame aber den lass ich besser stecken.


----------



## Wagdy (1. Oktober 2008)

Wie war es klar das das kommt! Oh Mann.
Also es sit nicht wirklich ein Problem für Dich , oder???
Hast Du dich mal vorher informiert? Wenn ja, warum bist dann auf RvR Server, wenn Du wusstest das es so ist?

Aber mal genug geflamet.
Ich find das natürlich in diesem Moment, in dem man nur was sammeln will auch komisch, aber es sind nunmal die Regeln die festgelegt wurden und ich finds echt net schlecht.
Mach Dir doch nen kleinen Twink, mit dem sammelste und schickst es Dir.
Oder lässt Dir von den Gildenkollegen helfen...Gibt soviel Möglichkeiten. Und wenn nicht, dann fange auf nem normalen Server an. Dort gibts das nur in den RvR-Gebieten.

Meine Meinung, Feuer frei 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



LG Wagdy

P.S.: Würde Dir genre helfen, spiele aber aus eben solchen Gründen auf nem normalen Server


----------



## makkaal (1. Oktober 2008)

*seufzt* Und was willst du jetzt tun? Die Entwickler verklagen? Die Mechanik ist nun mal im Spiel und viele können damit leben. Viele finden die Mechanik sogar gut. Nur weil ein paar Leute sich nicht informieren, wird Mythic nicht das Huhn aus dem Spiel nehmen. 
Glaubst doch wohl nicht im ernst, dass die etwas integrieren, nur damit es dich ärgert...

Tut mir leid, dass ich so ins persönliche verfalle, das tu ich sonst nichts. Aber ich muss mich meinen Vorrednern anschließen: Selber schuld.

Und Wagdy hat Vorschläge gemacht, die durchaus funktionieren.


----------



## Hamrok (1. Oktober 2008)

Jeder der mal AoC angespielt hat, weiß das "Huhn" zu schätzen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Es gibt nunmal nicht nur die Farmer, sondern auch die "Helden" die keinen Char mehr aus dem Gebiet lassen und gleich zum Spawnpunkt befördern. Und davon dürfte es sicher etwas mehr geben, als fleißige Handwerker. Du weißt schon ... wenns nicht gegen Gleichlevelige klappt, dann kann man es ja mal so richtig den Lows zeigen. Gehört ja dazu.

Aber ich bin auch nicht für das Huhn. Wurm wäre besser und treffender. So ein richtig kleiner krauchender Wurm, der aufpassen muss das kein Quieker oder Zwerg ihn in den Matsch tritt. Und dann schön langsam zurückkrauchen, damit man auch genug Zeit zum Nachdenken hat, warum es in einem PvP Spiel sowas wie Fairnis geben sollte 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lari (1. Oktober 2008)

makkaal schrieb:


> Zumal es lange Zeit geprüft und von Beta-Testern als in Ordnung eingestuft wurde.


In der Beta gab es nur Core Server. Die open RvR Hühnchenregel wurde nie getestet und dementsprechend gab es dazu kein Feedback.
Auf Core Servern kann man ja auch mit 40 ins T1, man sollte nur kein RvR-Flag abbekommen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rashnuk (1. Oktober 2008)

Schonmal was von Ganker gehört? Die machen euer Leben sehr , sehr schwer ... ich wette mit euch es gäbe mindestens 100 Ganker pro Server und lauern in den T1 Gebieten rum und denen kann man nicht viel entgegensetzen von daher solltet ihr lieber froh sein und dieses Feature schätzen , aber es sollte ein bisschen verbessert werden da ist noch ein bisschen Luft.


----------



## Havamal (1. Oktober 2008)

Mach dir halt nen Farm char!Is ja nicht so das es lange dauerd zu leveln


----------



## Noktyn (1. Oktober 2008)

Das Argument mit den Serverregeln lesen....

hab ich am anfang natürlich gemacht, doch da heißt es das Spieler NUR im RvR beeinträchtigt werden. ich bin allerdings mit dem hintergrund ins nordlang zurück gereist um mats für berufe zu farmen. aber noch nichtmal mobs bekomm ich down als huhn, eher andersrum, die onehitten mich!
wenn ich in diesem gebiet einen lowie angreifen WÜRDE und dann zum huhn werde, gäb es keinen grund zum aufregen, das ist dann ok. aber ich bitte euch, mobs töten kann doch wohl drin sein. nur darum geht es mir ja. ansich ist diese mechanik in ordnung, solange sie auch ihren zweck erfüllt, der da nämlich wäre die kleinen zu schützen. das ist auch sinnvoll. 
oder ist das mal wieder ein bug? weil es ist keineswegs aus der serverbeschreibung zu entnehmen, dass man auch gegen mobs keine chance hat!


----------



## Toroxx (1. Oktober 2008)

Auch wenn ich mich nun einigen Flames witmen darf: 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Es ist nunmal so, dass einige Leute (inkl. mir!) gerne auf PvP Servern spielen, weil man einfach überall PvP machen kann und sich nicht erst flaggen muss.
Bestes Beispiel war hier bei den Grünhäuten, PQ - alle treffen auf einander und nichts passiert... keiner hat sich geflaggt und beide Parteien haben nebeneinander
gemütlich gequestet.

Das war der Zeitpunkt wo ich auf nen PvP Server musste, ich habs einfach nicht ausgehalten... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ich muss zugeben, ich kann es einfach nicht... wenn sich eine so wunderschöne Situation ergibt, und keiner schenkt dem anderen ein, bzw. kann ihm einschenken.
Meiner Meinung nach ist das dann kein PvP Spiel!

Ok, bin einfach auf nen PvP Server, alles gut und das mim PvP haut eben auch hin. Toll hab ich mir gedacht und bin eig. relativ glücklich gewesen.
Ich persönlich (ok, ich hab mich nicht informiert!) dachte immer dass das Huhn nur auf den Core Servern besteht, eben weil ansonsten die Leute in die RvR-Zonen gehen
und die Low-Lvl's ganken.
Ist nicht schön, und kann ich auch verstehen.

Aber auf einem Open-RvR Server versteh ich das ganze nicht.
Geht man auf so einen Server, ohne zu wissen wie es dort ist? Und bitte erzählt mir nicht, dass es so ist - zumindest nicht bei den meisten.
Alleine aus diesem Grund, hab ich nicht einmal darüber nachgedacht, das es ein Huhn auf einem solchen Server überhaupt geben könnte.
Es schließt sich ja schon fast von alleine aus!
Ich habs in WoW schon nicht gemacht, und habs in WAR auch nicht vor, aber ganken gehört einfach dazu auf einem solchen Server.
Jeder der in WoW nicht klar kam damit, ging einfach auf einen PvE Server, und gut is.

Naja, man muss damit leben lernen, bleibt einem leider eh nichts anderes übrig.
Also... was war vorher da, das Huhn oder das Ei? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## makkaal (1. Oktober 2008)

LoD_Lari schrieb:
			
		

> In der Beta gab es nur Core Server. Die open RvR Hühnchenregel wurde nie getestet und dementsprechend gab es dazu kein Feedback.
> Auf Core Servern kann man ja auch mit 40 ins T1, man sollte nur kein RvR-Flag abbekommen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Punkt wird/wurde rauseditiert.
Ich war der festen Überzeugung, das einmal auf warhammeralliance.com gelesen zu haben. Da ich dir aber glaube, dass du selber in der CB warst, ziehe ich meinen Standpunkt zurück. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lari (1. Oktober 2008)

Toroxx schrieb:


> Also... was war vorher da, das Huhn oder das Ei?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Das Core-Ruleset 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bazhul (1. Oktober 2008)

ich finde das huhn zwar auch kacke, aber man hätte es ja wenigstens aus den eigenen gebieten raus lassen können.
dass man sich also nur verwandelt wenn man in ein gegner lvl gebiet rennt.
so könnte man wenigstens noch mats farmen.


----------



## Noktyn (1. Oktober 2008)

Bazhul schrieb:


> ich finde das huhn zwar auch kacke, aber man hätte es ja wenigstens aus den eigenen gebieten raus lassen können.
> dass man sich also nur verwandelt wenn man in ein gegner lvl gebiet rennt.
> so könnte man wenigstens noch mats farmen.




meine meinung! das hat hier nichts mit serverrules etc zu tun sondern mit der mechanik an sich, und die ist wie sie im mom ist einfach nur scheiße! punkt


----------



## Lari (1. Oktober 2008)

Noktyn schrieb:


> meine meinung! das hat hier nichts mit serverrules etc zu tun sondern mit der mechanik an sich, und die ist wie sie im mom ist einfach nur scheiße! punkt


Zum GLück sind persönliche MEinungen nicht allgemeingültig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alasken (1. Oktober 2008)

machn twink farm die mats und schick sie dem main fertig ... open rvr server halt ... pech


----------



## Dentus (1. Oktober 2008)

Toroxx schrieb:


> Aber auf einem Open-RvR Server versteh ich das ganze nicht.
> Geht man auf so einen Server, ohne zu wissen wie es dort ist? Und bitte erzählt mir nicht, dass es so ist - zumindest nicht bei den meisten.
> Alleine aus diesem Grund, hab ich nicht einmal darüber nachgedacht, das es ein Huhn auf einem solchen Server überhaupt geben könnte.
> Es schließt sich ja schon fast von alleine aus!
> ...


Sorry, aber Warhammer ist nunmal nicht WoW...und in einem anderen Spiel gibts eben auch andere Regeln. Fertig Ende aus.....die Diskussion nervt mich tierisch.

Erst werde ich wochenlang geflamet weil ich an alle appeliert habe doch bitte einen Core Server zu besuchen und nun gehen hier täglich Threads auf von wegen "Kann keine Mats farmen" "Mein Wälzer is unvollständig"

und noch viel schlimmer "kein open-rvr mehr" und warum? Weil die ganzen möchtegern Helden, die es nicht schaffen den Text in dem Fenster zu lesen bei dem sie schnell auf "Annehmen" klicken, jetzt die Gegner beim questen penetrieren und da viel mehr Ruf einfahren als in den RvR Gebieten.

Bei mir auf einem Core Server ist zumindest immer was los im RvR...warum? Weil die Spieler dort hin MÜSSEN wenn sie Schlachten wollen.

Ich kannst nur nochmal sagen....euer Pech...Information regelt vielen Ärger vorher


----------



## Geckoho (1. Oktober 2008)

in jedem Thread in diesem Forum wird nur rumgeflamt... Kündet doch eure Internetanschlüsse und spielt wieder Tetris auf dem Gameboy.
Echt mühsam... Entweder es werden Flamethreads erstellt oder die wenigen einigermassen sinnvollen Threads werden nach wenigen Posts zugeflamt.

Sorry aber das musste mal raus (auch wenn es keinen interessiert 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )...


----------



## Prometx (1. Oktober 2008)

Für das Pharmazie zutaten gibts mehrere Möglichkeiten:
1.Du gehts in eine Gilde und bittest einpaar niedrig lvlige Spieler einpaar Pharmazie Zutaten in die Gildenbank zu geben.
2.Du wartest noch einbisschen,denn ich hab irgendwo mal gelesen das wenn die Hauptstadt ein bestimmtes Lvl hat Hädler für berufe da sind.(weis nicht ob des Stimmt)

Und wenn du auf einen open RVR server gehst solltest du dir dessen bewusst sein und hättest halt immer schön zutaten sammeln müssen!


----------



## arcangel (1. Oktober 2008)

Aliesha schrieb:


> wechsel den Server schalte deinen Anwalt ein der soll das Geld für das Game zurück vordern ansonsten warst du mit den bedingungen einverstanden als du auf annehmen bei deiner Serverwahl geklickt hast



der war gut 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Klaviaer (1. Oktober 2008)

Was reden eingie für Müll?

Es gibt kein EIGENES Gebiet! Alle Gebiete sind geteilt zu Zerstörung und Ordung. 

Natürlich ist das Chaoshuhn schlecht umgesetzt. Wie unser Chef von Mystic sagte aus "Zeitgründen". Das erste Konzept war ihm zu kompliziert und man macht einfach alle zum Huhn. Konnte man im Interview lesen. 

Selbstverständlich wäre es das beste, dass man nur zum Huhn wird, wenn man jemanden angreift der mehr als 10 Lv tiefer ist. Mystic war in dem Punkt einfach Kundenfaul.


----------



## GrafvonRotz (1. Oktober 2008)

Noktyn schrieb:


> meine meinung! das hat hier nichts mit serverrules etc zu tun sondern mit der mechanik an sich, und die ist wie sie im mom ist einfach nur scheiße! punkt



Da sieht man mal wieder wie die Meinungen auseinandergehen.

Für mich ist das huhn die beste Erfindung seit dem Ei


----------



## Murata (1. Oktober 2008)

Das Huhn finde ich an sich ne gute Sache, wenn es um den Schutz vor Gankern geht. Auch das Farmen von Mats ist kein Problem, wenn man sich eben rechtzeitig drum kümmert. Außerdem gibts ja noch AH, Twinks , Gilde etc. (wie bereits vorher schon mal erwähnt)

ABER: Ich habe nun im T2 Bereich einen der Bossmobs gefunden , die ja angeblich guten Loot etc geben.
An der Sache ist jedoch ein gewaltiger Haken:

Das Vieh ist Stufe 40 hero .... Wie soll man bitte auf dem Lvl-Bereich das Vieh zerlegen können? meinen Blackorc zerlegt das Vieh mit einem Schlag -.-  Später wird man ja nur als Huhn zurückkehren können, was es ja auch unmöglich macht das Vieh zu killn.
Fänds ziemlich ,,bescheiden,, wenn durch das Huhnsystem diese Bosse auf RVR-Servern unbesiegbar bleiben würden.

Weiß jemand obs da irgendwelche Ausnahmeregelungen gibt?


----------



## Wagdy (1. Oktober 2008)

@ Murata: Solltest mit ein paar Leuten Level 30/31 es nochmal veruschen im Kriegstrupp ^^

@ Thread: Das mit den Hühnern jaja. Das hat nichts damit zu tun, das die zu faul sind, aber habt Ihr schonmal überlegt, von wegen nach dem Angreifen verwandeln, was ein 40er mit nem bis zu Lvl 10 er macht...RICHTIG, ONEHIT...soviel zu diesem Punkt

Danke

Wagdy

P.S.: Oh ich wurde auf Seite 1 genannt...Danke Danke Danke...verbeugt sich! (zu Makkaal schiel ^^)


----------



## Carimba (1. Oktober 2008)

Ja ähh moment, ich dachte auf open rvr gibts das hun nich :/
Und wie nimmt man dann mit 40 mal SFZ oder Keeps ein in T1-2 ?? Gibt dann ja mal die Mega Twinkwelle oder versteh ich da grad was falsch?


----------



## Thymeuse (1. Oktober 2008)

Carimba schrieb:


> Ja ähh moment, ich dachte auf open rvr gibts das hun nich :/
> Und wie nimmt man dann mit 40 mal SFZ oder Keeps ein in T1-2 ?? Gibt dann ja mal die Mega Twinkwelle oder versteh ich da grad was falsch?


Könnte angehn 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Aber wieso willst du ab 40 lvl 15 bashen? Dann wird nur gegankt und der eigentliche sinn,PvP uns so, geht für low levler verloren


----------



## Dentus (1. Oktober 2008)

Carimba schrieb:


> Ja ähh moment, ich dachte auf open rvr gibts das hun nich :/
> Und wie nimmt man dann mit 40 mal SFZ oder Keeps ein in T1-2 ?? Gibt dann ja mal die Mega Twinkwelle oder versteh ich da grad was falsch?


Mit 40 nimmst du keine T2 Keeps mehr ein....wozu auch?

Und wie gesagt...wer das liest was er bei der Serverauswahl anklickt, der weiß auch bescheid!


----------



## Toroxx (1. Oktober 2008)

Dentus schrieb:


> Sorry, aber Warhammer ist nunmal nicht WoW...und in einem anderen Spiel gibts eben auch andere Regeln. Fertig Ende aus.....die Diskussion nervt mich tierisch.
> 
> Erst werde ich wochenlang geflamet weil ich an alle appeliert habe doch bitte einen Core Server zu besuchen und nun gehen hier täglich Threads auf von wegen "Kann keine Mats farmen" "Mein Wälzer is unvollständig"
> 
> und noch viel schlimmer "kein open-rvr mehr" und warum? [...]



- Ich hab nie behauptet das Warhammer wie WoW ist oder sonstiges.
- Ich habe gesagt bzw zugegeben mich nicht informiert zu haben im Bezug darauf.
- So wie du deine Texte formulierst, kann ich es manchen garnicht übel nehmen einen flame loszulassen.

Kein Open RvR? Wäre mir bis jetzt noch nicht aufgefallen, auf meinem Server ist massig davon zu sehen.
Ich wollte eig. mit meinem Thread darauf hinaus, dass es ja nicht umsonst PvP Server sind.
Das Problem ist, das man einen Nachteil hat wenn man auf einem ist, und das kanns nicht sein!

Wenn du mit solchen Threads nicht klarkommst, warum schaust du dann überhaupt noch hier rein... unverständlich sowas...



Dentus schrieb:


> Weil die ganzen möchtegern Helden, die es nicht schaffen den Text in dem Fenster zu lesen bei dem sie schnell auf "Annehmen" klicken, jetzt die Gegner beim questen penetrieren und da viel mehr Ruf einfahren als in den RvR Gebieten.
> 
> Bei mir auf einem Core Server ist zumindest immer was los im RvR...warum? Weil die Spieler dort hin MÜSSEN wenn sie Schlachten wollen.
> 
> Ich kannst nur nochmal sagen....euer Pech...Information regelt vielen Ärger vorher



Also bei dem ersten Satz hier bin ich echt ausgestiegen...
Jeden der nicht deiner Meinung ist, oder auf deinem Core-Server spielt ist also deiner Meinung nach ein "möchtegern Held" wenn er den Text nicht durchlest?
Du bist der typische PVE-Server spieler, der herumheult wenn er mal umgehaun wird. Kein Problem, deswegen gibts diese Server auch!
Aber nur weil du mit den Umständen zufrieden bist, heißt es nicht dass es alle anderen auch sind.
Mhm... deshalb wird bei uns ca. stündlich irgendeine Burg angegriffen, weil man ja im Open-RvR viel mehr Exp. bekommt! oO
Wenn du der Meinung bist das bei uns nix geht, is eh besser wenn du auf deinem Server bleibst.

Ich kann nur sagen, besseres überlegen der Entwickler für diese Funktion hätte auch viel erspart!


----------



## Caidy (1. Oktober 2008)

hab gehört das hinter jedem servernamen auch die art steht (rp, open rvr, normal etc)

ich betone: wer lesen kann ist klar im vorteil ;D


ansonsten kann man für low kram auch bei normalen händlern kaufen, besuch das ah oder frag andere leute. ODER hör auf zu spielen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







und open rvr geht bis max 2 t zonen unter dir, es ist kein rvr wenn ein 40er nen 10er umkloppt, von daher find ich das ne gute lösung.


----------



## Dentus (1. Oktober 2008)

Toroxx schrieb:


> Also bei dem ersten Satz hier bin ich echt ausgestiegen...
> Jeden der nicht deiner Meinung ist, oder auf deinem Core-Server spielt ist also deiner Meinung nach ein "möchtegern Held" wenn er den Text nicht durchlest?
> Du bist der typische PVE-Server spieler, der herumheult wenn er mal umgehaun wird. Kein Problem, deswegen gibts diese Server auch!
> Aber nur weil du mit den Umständen zufrieden bist, heißt es nicht dass es alle anderen auch sind.
> ...


Also zuallererst war mein Beitrag kein Flame gegen dich, sondern ich wollte die Tatsache behandeln das ich in der Zeit vor dem Release hier immer wieder klar und deutlich erklärt habe (mit viel Liebe 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ) warum ein Core Server sicher die spannendere Wahl, auch für PvP Puristen sein könnte.

Du gehörst zu den Spielern die sich informiert haben, sehr löblich. Doch 80% der Leute lesen "Open-RvR" und denken "Geil PVP" und joinen einen solchen...bis sie auf Level 15 dann merken "Mist..."

Und um es NOCHMAL zu erwähnen...ein Core-Server ist KEIN PvE-Server...deswegen lasse ich mich von dir auch nicht als ein solcher Spieler bezeichnen...sowas gibts hier einfach nicht....die Core Server verlagern die Schlacht nur dahin wo sie toben soll..zum Kern eben...und parallel ist es mir möglich in Ruhe meine Materialien zu farmen. Alles andere ist mehr oder minder identisch.


----------



## Klaviaer (1. Oktober 2008)

Wagdy schrieb:


> @ Thread: Das mit den Hühnern jaja. Das hat nichts damit zu tun, das die zu faul sind, aber habt Ihr schonmal überlegt, von wegen nach dem Angreifen verwandeln, was ein 40er mit nem bis zu Lvl 10 er macht...RICHTIG, ONEHIT...soviel zu diesem Punkt



Da merkt man, dass Du NIE auf einem Core gespielt hast. Wenn man auf jemanden schießt wird der Schaden NICHT angerechnet. Richtig der Lv 10er kriegt 0 DMG und Du wirst in dem Moment wo Du schießt zum Huhn. Glückwunsch! Also lerne die Engine richtig oder tue ncith so, als ob Du alles wüsstest!


----------



## Petera (1. Oktober 2008)

Carimba schrieb:


> Ja ähh moment, ich dachte auf open rvr gibts das hun nich :/
> Und wie nimmt man dann mit 40 mal SFZ oder Keeps ein in T1-2 ?? Gibt dann ja mal die Mega Twinkwelle oder versteh ich da grad was falsch?



Da hast du etwas falsch verstanden. Wenn man den Aussagen der Beta-Spieler glauben kann, sind die Gebiete T1 bis T3 Lerngebiete. Für das Schicksal der Hauptstadt sind die T4-Gebiete entscheidend. Wenn also deine Fraktion das T4-Gebiet beherrscht, ist sie auf dem besten Weg zur Hauptstadt des Gegners, auch dann, wenn die niedrigeren Gebiete der anderen Seite gehören. Das heißt, du hasst nichts mehr im T1 bis T3-RvR-Gebiet nichts mehr zu tun.

Grüße

Petera


----------



## Carimba (1. Oktober 2008)

AH! Ich war bisher in dem Irrglauben man üsse ALLES besetzt haben um an die Haupstadt zu kommen. *beruhigt bin* So macht das dann natürlich Sinn und das Huhn ist mir damit egal 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


DANKE!




Petera schrieb:


> Da hast du etwas falsch verstanden. Wenn man den Aussagen der Beta-Spieler glauben kann, sind die Gebiete T1 bis T3 Lerngebiete. Für das Schicksal der Hauptstadt sind die T4-Gebiete entscheidend. Wenn also deine Fraktion das T4-Gebiet beherrscht, ist sie auf dem besten Weg zur Hauptstadt des Gegners, auch dann, wenn die niedrigeren Gebiete der anderen Seite gehören. Das heißt, du hasst nichts mehr im T1 bis T3-RvR-Gebiet nichts mehr zu tun.


----------



## Chrissler (1. Oktober 2008)

ja im T4 gebiet gibt es ja 1 neutrale gebeit einnehmen dannach kann man das andere land vor der feindlichen hauptstadt einnehmen und dannach kann man loslegen allse zu zerstören T1-3 sind wie gesagt lerngebiete wo du einfach üben und Reichsrang lvln kannst also wirklich schlimm ist es nicht das man da zum Hun wird

@topic
ich finds ein wenig belanglos dadrüber zu discutieren ob hünchen da sein soll oder weg soll ich denke es wird bleiben und sich da auch nicht viel verändern das es so einfach schon ok ist finde ich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dagon1 (1. Oktober 2008)

Petera schrieb:


> Da hast du etwas falsch verstanden. Wenn man den Aussagen der Beta-Spieler glauben kann, sind die Gebiete T1 bis T3 Lerngebiete. Für das Schicksal der Hauptstadt sind die T4-Gebiete entscheidend. Wenn also deine Fraktion das T4-Gebiet beherrscht, ist sie auf dem besten Weg zur Hauptstadt des Gegners, auch dann, wenn die niedrigeren Gebiete der anderen Seite gehören. Das heißt, du hasst nichts mehr im T1 bis T3-RvR-Gebiet nichts mehr zu tun.
> 
> Grüße
> 
> Petera




Und genau dies ist leider schade, aber immer noch besser als kein RvR.
Wenn man die Lowies bräuchte um die Hauptstadt einzunehmen wäre dies deutlich förderlich in Bezug auf die Community.


----------



## Dentus (1. Oktober 2008)

Dagon1 schrieb:


> Und genau dies ist leider schade, aber immer noch besser als kein RvR.
> Wenn man die Lowies bräuchte um die Hauptstadt einzunehmen wäre dies deutlich förderlich in Bezug auf die Community.


So? Und was machst du wenns keine Lowies gibt weil niemand twinkt?


----------



## Dagon1 (1. Oktober 2008)

Dentus schrieb:


> So? Und was machst du wenns keine Lowies gibt weil niemand twinkt?



Ich habe SWG und WoW lange nach release begonnen und es gab dort keine Nachwuchsprobleme (SWG hatte nur ca 80.000 Spieler zu dem Zeitpunkt).

Ich denke ein Spiel wie WAR wird ebenfalls genug Leute anziehen, auch nach Jahren (jedenfalls wenn es weitergeht wie bisher).


----------



## Nofel (1. Oktober 2008)

Ich bekomme jedes mal wenn ich hier lese Kopfschmerzen.

Fakt ist sie haben etwas gegen Ganker getan. Ich hab mit meiner besseren Hälfte AoC gespielt. Sie hat nach 2 Wochen aufgehört weil ständig 70-80ger im Anfangsgebiet waren und die 20er umgehauen haben. Da standen in jeder Inst 5 Leute und haben am Spawnpunkt die Leute wieder umgehauen. So hat sei 2h nur am Spawnpunkt gestanden ab und an die Insten gewechselt bis sie mal weglaufen konnte und einen anderen Spawnpunkt erreicht hat.

WoW hat da auch noch nichts und wer mal beim Braufest in Bootybay questen musste, kann sich ja vorstellen wie viel Spaß das macht. Der Char steht da glaube ich noch immer.

Also ich finde es auf jeden Fall besser wie gar nichts und die Idee mit dem Wurm würde ich sofort unterstützen oder wenn man in einen Kampf, 10 Level unter seinem Level, eingreift für 1h ein Huhn egal wie oft man stirbt


----------



## talsima (2. Oktober 2008)

ist alles völliger blödsinn
und nur weil die versuchen so nen game mädchenfreundlich zumachen

für was gibts rvr server?
ausserdem gibts nichts besseres als gegankt zu werden.. auf jeden fall besser als als huhn rumzulaufen
und wie dumm ist das? nen twink erstellen für die low gebiete.. finde twinks sollten verboten werden.
hasse das wenn jeder überall irgendwelche chars hat. 1 char und fertig

bin auch völlig enttäuscht . dachte auch das es ja logischerweise so sit das auf nem open rvr server so ne schwachsinnsache wie nen huhn nicht gibt..
die mädchen können ja auf nem standard server rumheulen.
ich wollte überall und an jeden punkt rumrocken und auch mit lv 40 und rufrang 80 in t1 gebiete mitmoschen. nur so machsts spass.
und wenn ich dann nunmal 29384728934 mal sterbe . das gehört dazu.. 

aber nein das game muss ja mädchenfreundlich und für die sein die in der schule mal nicht ne note 1 geschrieben haben und dann wirklich anfangen zu weinen. ja die müssen ja auch auf nen open rvr server spielen können..
wie unlogisch..


----------



## Lari (2. Oktober 2008)

Ich hab dich mal reported. Du redest nämlich immer so komisches Zeug 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## -Kaleb- (2. Oktober 2008)

Rofl lol, ich hab letztes was von Leuten gehört die sich  4 Wochen nach der Heirat auch schon wieder scheiden lassen, weil sie sich über die Konsequenzen nicht im klaren waren ^^.

was gehst du auch Mats suchen wenn der WAARGH ruft?

[flame entfernt]


----------



## Siccaria (2. Oktober 2008)

talsima schrieb:


> ist alles völliger blödsinn
> und nur weil die versuchen so nen game mädchenfreundlich zumachen
> 
> für was gibts rvr server?
> ...


Ist es nicht schön? Mythic holft Dir dabei schneller auf Deine 29384728934 Tode im T1 Gebiet zu kommen wenn Du 40 bist... als Geflügel eben. Freu Dich doch!
So, und nu geh ich mal mein CD Rack durchsuchen ob ich irgendwo noch 'Weil ich ein Mädchen bin' rumfliegen hab.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hamrok (2. Oktober 2008)

talsima schrieb:


> ausserdem gibts nichts besseres als gegankt zu werden..


Jaaa ... es haben gewissen Leute so manche Neigungen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Und da du von einem "Mädchenspiel" redest, gehe ich mal doch von einem prepupertären Alter aus ... ich kenne so manches "Mädchen" welches dich in War als Vorspeise verputzt. Das war mal wieder ein schicker Flame ... na ja, so weiß man wenigstens, warum es kein offizielles Forum gibt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Lange Rede kurzer Sinn. Die meißten dürften "gegankt" werden nicht als Spaß empfinden. Und ein Spiel sollte nunmal alles Spaß machen. Das bedeuted auch, das man gewisse Aktionen einfach unterbindet.

Und wer das ganken mal so richtig braucht, dem empfehle ich sowieso eher eine Runde Larp. Nur Schade das die Möchtegern PC Helden dort auf einmal klein werden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ... so im RL vor einer Zwergenaxt zu stehen ist halt schon was anderes hihi.

Ob das Huhn nun eine glückliche Wahl war? Keine Ahnung. Mich stört es "erst mal" nicht und finde es gut, das man den Zugang zu den Low Bereichen unterbindet.


----------



## Depak (2. Oktober 2008)

du kannst dir doch all deine mats beim händler kaufen um deinen skill zu steigern... wenn deine gilde gut und deine hauptstadt weiter fortgeschritten ist, kannste dir sogar bessere mats kaufen, also wo ist das problem?


----------



## Sorzzara (2. Oktober 2008)

Gott, wie ich es liebe solche Nasen auseinanderzunehmen...dann fangen wir mal an 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





talsima schrieb:


> bin auch völlig enttäuscht . dachte auch das es ja logischerweise so sit das auf nem open rvr server so ne schwachsinnsache wie nen huhn nicht gibt..
> die mädchen können ja auf nem standard server rumheulen.
> ich wollte überall und an jeden punkt rumrocken und auch mit lv 40 und rufrang 80 in t1 gebiete mitmoschen. nur so machsts spass.
> und wenn ich dann nunmal 29384728934 mal sterbe . das gehört dazu..


Ob jemand der solche Aussagen trifft, lvl 40 jemals erreicht, kann als äusserst fraglich dahingestellt bleiben. RR 80 wirst du, mein Kleiner, niemals erreichen. Dazu müsstest du nämlich gegen gleichlevlige Gegner im Endgame RvR Content antreten...und aus deinen Aussagen ziehe ich vor allem den Schluss, dass du dafür schlicht und ergreifend zu feige bist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Du bist sicherlich einer jener 2H MS Chosen, die mit 50% HP nach hinten rennen, und dann "HEAL PLZZZZZZ" in den /s tippen. Wer ist denn nun das "Mädchen"...du, dessen mximal erwünschtes Risiko der Kampf gegen Gegner ist, die technisch nicht die Möglichkeit haben sich zu wehren (und die dich mit einem gleichwertigen Char auch dann noch auseinandernehmen würden, wenn du ihre Konterklasse bist...erfahrungsgemäss haben MöchtegernRoxxOrGank0rs wie du nicht den geringsten Spielskill) oder die Spieler, die sich hochleveln, und sich dann mit 40ern anderen 40ern zum blutigen Kampf stellen?




> aber nein das game muss ja mädchenfreundlich und für die sein die in der schule mal nicht ne note 1 geschrieben haben und dann wirklich anfangen zu weinen. ja die müssen ja auch auf nen open rvr server spielen können..


Ausser dass du für richtiges PvP offensichtlich zu feige bist, bist du auch noch ein minderjähriger Sexist...wie interessant. Nasen wie du sind die Leute, denen meine 12 jährige Schwester in der Schule einfach mal ein Auge blauhaut, und ihr Pausenbrot wegfuttert, wenn sie ihr auf die Nerven gehen.


Ich würde in einem so grossartigen Spiel nciht mal ganken wenn ich die Möglichkeit dazu hätte...unterlegene Spieler zu töten ist unter meiner Würde...sie sollen mich von weitem sehen, und angsterfüllt wissen, wer sie erwartet, wenn sie würdig sind, mit mir zu kämpfen. Aber Dinge wie PvPlerEhre oder Würde eines Kämpfers gehen an Gankerkindern wie dem zitierten Poster spurlos vorbei...wie armselig. Geh CS Zocken du Kind, und bete zu Paul Barnett, dass du niemals einem richtigen PvPler über den Weg läufst....


----------



## Azmodan_Rexxar (2. Oktober 2008)

Ich werde das Gefühl nicht los, als wollte man mit dieser "Mechanik" Zeit der Spieler gewinnen. Ich mein damit nur, dass der Hersteller in Kauf nimmt, dass ihr nur auf Umwege an die low lvl mats kommt. Sprich mit Twink oder durch andere Spieler etc.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Finds auch gut, dass die "nicht ganz so reinen" PVE/Pler den "reinen" PVPlern in die Mechanik ihrer Server reinreden und Offline noch mehr Zeit durch solche Diskussionen verschwendet wird. WAR kassiert hier mächtig Zeit und Zeit ist Geld, für euch und auch für EA. Solche Spielchen gabs auch schon in anderen MMOS und trotzdem merkt das nur ein verschwindend geringer Teil  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Das sich das ganze anders regeln lässt und / oder das Huhn ein Feintuning erhalten müsste, vorallem im Open RVR interessiert ja nicht, wenn man das Brett vorm Kopf drangenagelt und den Werkzeugkoffer bereits weggeschmissen hat...


----------



## Hamrok (2. Oktober 2008)

Azmodan_Rexxar schrieb:


> WAR kassiert hier mächtig Zeit und Zeit ist Geld, für euch und auch für EA. Solche Spielchen gabs auch schon in anderen MMOS und trotzdem merkt das nur ein verschwindend geringer Teil
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Ja entschuldige mal ...WAR soll meine Zeit kassieren! Dafür bezahle ich (dann) das Geld! Ich investiere meine Zeit gerne, weil ich Spaß daran habe! Wir merken es schon. Nur kann ich den Umstand akzeptieren, das ich meine Zeit "gern" investiere. Nicht nur um weiter zu kommen, sondern weil es Spaß macht. Grauslig wäre ein Spiel, welches dieses nicht von mir einfordert und mich die lange Weile plagt.


----------



## Azddel (2. Oktober 2008)

Azmodan_Rexxar schrieb:


> Ich werde das Gefühl nicht los, als wollte man mit dieser "Mechanik" Zeit der Spieler gewinnen. Ich mein damit nur, dass der Hersteller in Kauf nimmt, dass ihr nur auf Umwege an die low lvl mats kommt. Sprich mit Twink oder durch andere Spieler etc.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Das Farmen von Mats ist in jedem MMO ein äußerst zeitaufwändiger "Spaß". Seltsam, dass du dieses Kriterium speziell auf WAR anwendest. Sicherlich brauch man bei WoW zum Beispiel keinen Twink, um low-lvl-mats zu farmen. Allerdings wirst du doch niemandem weismachen wollen, dass dort die Farmmechanik auf Zeitersparnis ausgelegt ist... oder doch? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 




Azmodan_Rexxar schrieb:


> Das sich das ganze anders regeln lässt und / oder das Huhn ein Feintuning erhalten müsste, vorallem im Open RVR interessiert ja nicht



Und wie? Interessiert mich.


----------



## Azmodan_Rexxar (2. Oktober 2008)

Azddel schrieb:


> Das Farmen von Mats ist in jedem MMO ein äußerst zeitaufwändiger "Spaß". Seltsam, dass du dieses Kriterium speziell auf WAR anwendest. Sicherlich brauch man bei WoW zum Beispiel keinen Twink, um low-lvl-mats zu farmen. Allerdings wirst du doch niemandem weismachen wollen, dass dort die Farmmechanik auf Zeitersparnis ausgelegt ist... oder doch?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




Sie legen mir Worte in den Mund, die ich nicht gesagt habe. Die Diskussion um das Huhn und dem Problem, dass es in speziellen Situationen zu speziellen atypischen Verhalten eines Spielers führt, nämlich dem umloggen auf ein Twink, verfällt entweder in eine angeborene(?) Reflexhaltung einiger Spieler oder zu den nicht ganz so atypischen Verhalten WoW ranzuziehen. Der Sinn dahinter ist mir schleierhaft... Auch nicht in der Argumentationsweise: "Hey, der eine springt ausm Fenster... Lass uns mitmachen!"... 

Mir geht es lediglich um den Fakt: Keine Knüppel zwischen die Beine werfen lassen. Farmen gehört dazu, aber nicht, dass mir das Farmen erschwert wird. Manchmal glaube ich hier wird diskutiert, um des diskutierens wegen...

Es gab übrigens schon mehrere ernsthafte Überlegungen:

1. Huhn nur ausserhalb festgelegter Sicherheitszonen. --> Kein Huhn in freundlichen low lvl Gebieten (Verlassen dieser Zonen auf eigene Gefahr)

2. Huhn ganz raus und High lvler in low lvl Gebieten einfach die Fähigkeit nehmen, Spieler anzugreifen oder sich angreifen zu lassen. 

Glauben Sie mir, es gibt noch zig andere Möglichkeiten die Sache für den Spieler angenehmer zu gestalten. Im Detail ist dies aber nicht meine Aufgabe.


----------



## talsima (2. Oktober 2008)

alles falsch, zu viele hobby psychologen.
leider kann ich mit deinen komischen abkürzungen nichts anfangen ka was 2H MS Chosen beduetet.
ich spiele nen heiler und heile grundsätzlich niemand der mir flüchtend entgegengerannt kommt.  ich habe noch nie wen gegankt, mache das auch nicht.
mädchenfreundlich ist bei mir umgangsprache und bedeutet das das ihr eh alle versteht,
2 brücer von mir spielen auch war und finden genau das auch nicht gut, man will halt nen spiel wo man immer und überall hinkann.. ist doch ganz einfach zu verstehen. 
und es ist auch ganz einfach zu verstehen das ne firma die so nen spiel rausbringt weiss wie es am meisten kunden hält. und somit wissen die das es in deutschland viele angsthasen und wegrenner gibt, 
mir fällt das in den bg`S zb immer auf.. dauernd rennen mir irgendwelche leute entgegen nur weil sie mal eben nicht mehr auf 100% sind.. die heile ich auch nicht.. warum auch die rennen dann wieder vollgeheilt auf irgend wenn zu hauen 1 mal druff und rennen wieder weg. ist sinnlos.
ich bin nun mit lv 18 rufrang 20. mache nichts anderes als pvp. egal wo und gegen wen.
wenns ne todesstatistik im game geben würde wäre ich mit abstand platz 1 an eigentoden.
ich renne nie weg .. stelle mich immer .. auch wenn 10 high lv mir hinterher sind.. ich stelle mich.

also ist schon mal deine ganze (ich bin ja so schlau und wortgewand hobby psycho nummer) voll daneben.
aber schön das es dir spass macht.. 
ist mir auch alles egal. schreibe nichts mehr.
war einfach wütend das freunde von mir nun nicht mehr war zocken weil sie keine lust haben nur fix auf lv 40 hochzuleveln um dann im letzten gebiet zu versuaern und burgen zu färben


----------



## Torumin (2. Oktober 2008)

Hi all

hab mir mal das alles durch gelesen und bin der meinung das es mit dem hun hir richtig ist.
Diese leute die jetzt schreiben ich will nur mats farmen kenne ich noch auss wow zeiten und glaubt mir das sind keine gute erinerungen an die ganker . Dann diese dummen sprüche es gehört dazu das ein 80ger einen 10ner um haut in pvp darüber lache ich heute noch. Das sind wirklich solche Leute wie in dem south Park Video die nichts auf die reihe kriegen.


----------



## Lari (2. Oktober 2008)

Level 18 Rufrang 20?
Und letztens warst du noch Level 20+?
Sag mal, irgendwas läuft doch bei dir nicht ganz zusammen, oder?


----------



## Azddel (2. Oktober 2008)

Azmodan_Rexxar schrieb:


> Sie legen mir Worte in den Mund, die ich nicht gesagt habe. Die Diskussion um das Huhn und dem Problem, dass es in speziellen Situationen zu speziellen atypischen Verhalten eines Spielers führt, nämlich dem umloggen auf ein Twink, verfällt entweder in eine angeborene(?) Reflexhaltung einiger Spieler oder zu den nicht ganz so atypischen Verhalten WoW ranzuziehen. Der Sinn dahinter ist mir schleierhaft... Auch nicht in der Argumentationsweise: "Hey, der eine springt ausm Fenster... Lass uns mitmachen!" nicht....



Aha. Ich habe doch eindeutig aus deinem Posting zitiert, wieso lege ich dir da Worte in den Mund?
Und ich will auch aus keinem Fenster springen, seltsam...wie kommst du darauf?
Ich hatte nur nach einer vernünftigen Alternative zur Hühnchenmechanik gefragt, worauf ich leider noch keine Antowrt bekommen habe. Außerdem habe ich darauf hingewiesen, dass der Faktor Zeit in jedem MMO beim Farmen von Mats eine Rolle spielt. Nicht mehr und nicht weniger.


----------



## talsima (2. Oktober 2008)

oh ja sorry verdreht,, lv 20 rufrang 18
und es gibt ne ganz einfache möglcihkeit
männerserver(ohne huhn) und und kinderserver(mit huhn)
fertig


----------



## Stancer (2. Oktober 2008)

Soweit ich weiss kann der RR gar nicht höher als das Level sein, zumindest bis man Level 40 ist

Mein Maschinist mit Level 10 kann seinen RR bei 10 jedenfalls nimmer weiter steigern, leiste ist voll aber bekommt kein RR-Up


----------



## sTereoType (2. Oktober 2008)

Azmodan_Rexxar schrieb:


> Ich werde das Gefühl nicht los, als wollte man mit dieser "Mechanik" Zeit der Spieler gewinnen. Ich mein damit nur, dass der Hersteller in Kauf nimmt, dass ihr nur auf Umwege an die low lvl mats kommt. Sprich mit Twink oder durch andere Spieler etc.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


du kannst dir alle mats zu skillen kaufen nur sind die qualitativ etwas schlechter. dürfte aber egal sein wenn man auf lvl 40 umskilled brauch man tränke für lvl 12 sowieso nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


und @ talsima
dich nimmt hier kein einziger user wirklich ernst. wenn du überall hin willst geh auf nen core. wenn du dich überall kloppen willst auf nen open rvr. ich frag mich allerdings wie viele open pvp kämpfe du schon außerhalb der rvr-zonen mitgemacht hast?


----------



## Larandera (2. Oktober 2008)

BEvor man einen Server wählt und einlogt,werden immer und immer wieder die Server Regeln ganz groß gezeigt zum durchlesen.
wers net durchliest und sich net erkundigt was der Server ist,hat pech.

Darum mach ich mit lvl 7 schon meine Pharmazie+Plündern gleichzeitig mit meinem Level hoch.
is ja net schwer^^

viele heiltränke mixen is total super fürs leveln.


----------



## Dadeldi (2. Oktober 2008)

Rashnuk schrieb:


> Schonmal was von Ganker gehört? Die machen euer Leben sehr , sehr schwer ... ich wette mit euch es gäbe mindestens 100 Ganker pro Server und lauern in den T1 Gebieten rum und denen kann man nicht viel entgegensetzen von daher solltet ihr lieber froh sein und dieses Feature schätzen , aber es sollte ein bisschen verbessert werden da ist noch ein bisschen Luft.




Hehe 100 wären das absolute minimum :-)

Die Regeln waren lange bekannt bevor das Spiel draussen ist, also gilt: "Wer lesen kann ist klar im Vorteil" Die Regel mit dem Huhn ist wohldurchdacht. Auf meinem Server sind nur die RvR Gebite davon betroffen, der rest ist im vollen Umfang zugänglich. Ich bin zufrieden mit dieser Regel und empfinde sie als durchaus sinnvoll. (Aber ich war auch imstande die Serverregeln durchzulesen bevor ich mich für meinen Server entschieden habe  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )

Gruss Dadeldi


----------



## Azmodan_Rexxar (2. Oktober 2008)

Azddel schrieb:


> Aha. Ich habe doch eindeutig aus deinem Posting zitiert, wieso lege ich dir da Worte in den Mund?
> Und ich will auch aus keinem Fenster springen, seltsam...wie kommst du darauf?
> Ich hatte nur nach einer vernünftigen Alternative zur Hühnchenmechanik gefragt, worauf ich leider noch keine Antowrt bekommen habe. Außerdem habe ich darauf hingewiesen, dass der Faktor Zeit in jedem MMO beim Farmen von Mats eine Rolle spielt. Nicht mehr und nicht weniger.




Lesen sie meine 2 Beiträge auf Seite 3 nochmal genauer.. 2! Beispiele sind auch enthalten

Das mit dem Fenster springen ist eine Redewendung und war auf die Anspielung zu WoW gemünzt. Wobei ich ebenfalls erwähnte, dass es NICHT um das Mats farmen geht, sondern um das WIE. Deswegen driftet die Diskussion auch schon wieder in eine Richtung, die der eigentlichen Sache nicht dienlich ist. Wir sind uns alle einig, dass gefarmt werden muss.


----------



## Stutenandy (2. Oktober 2008)

Toroxx schrieb:


> Wenn du mit solchen Threads nicht klarkommst, warum schaust du dann überhaupt noch hier rein... unverständlich sowas...



Kennst du nicht den Spruch: "Wer überall seinen Senf dazu gibt gerät schnell in Verdacht ein Würstchen zu sein". So ähnlich
verhällt es sich mit einem Grossteil der Buffed-Community.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Zum TE: wenn du erst Lvl 25 bist und deine Berufe skillen willst ist es noch nicht zu spät. Die Zutaten um bequem auf lvl 50
zu skillen findest du alle günstig beim NPC-Händler. Danach kannst du mit Lvl 25 ja immer noch ins T2 Gebiet, ohne zum Huhn
zu werden und dort dir die passenden Zutaten zusammen zu farmen um wieder normal weiter zu skillen.


----------



## OldboyX (2. Oktober 2008)

Die Regel mit dem Huhn wie sie jetzt auf  "openRvR" funktioniert ist sehr schlecht durchdacht.

Finde ich eine Regelung gut, welche "ganking" unterbindet? Klar
Ist es eine tolle Idee einen Ganker in ein Huhn zu verwandeln mit so wenigen Hps, dass auch ein Rang 1 Spieler ihn umhauen kann? Klar
Ist jeder high lvl der in ein low lvl Gebiet geht automatisch ein Ganker? Klares Nein.

Und beim dritten Punkt ist auch schon der Haken. Es ist absolut möglich das Huhn so zu programmieren, dass es nur dann in Kraft tritt, wenn man feindliche Aktionen gegen Spieler niedrigeren Ranges unternimmt (und ja es ist auch möglich es so zu gestalten, dass ich versuche autohit auf lvl 1 zu machen> es kommt kein Schaden an > der Versuch einen lowbie zu attackieren macht mich zum Huhn und angreifbar für den lowbie).

Es wird auf Dauer nicht sein, dass man auf openRvR folgendes tun möchte aber nicht kann:
a) in low level Gebiete zu reisen die man einfach noch nicht gesehen hat (die wenigstens schauen wirklich alles an beim hochleveln)
b) man wechselt den Beruf und will die low level mats farmen
c) man will Sachen im Wälzer des Wissens freischalten die man beim hochlvln verpasst hat

Klar kann jeder die Regeln lesen. Habe ich auch gemacht und mir war schon von anfang an bewusst, dass die Regel suboptimal ist. Trotzdem spiele ich auf einem openRvR server und mache mir keine Sorgen, denn diese Regel wird über kurz oder lang (wahrscheinlich über kurz, wenn genug Spieler Rang 40 sind und interesse an Tätigkeiten im  lowlvl Gebiet kriegen) sowieso geändert. 

Es gibt einfach zu viele bessere Methoden um mit dem Problem "Ganking" umzugehen ohne dabei Spieler auf openRVR servern massiv in ihrer Spielfreiheit zu beschneiden.


----------



## sTereoType (2. Oktober 2008)

@oldboyx
das ist eben nicht so einfach zu programmieren. du musstd abei noch unterscheiden zwischen deinem pc dem server und dem pc des anderen. das spiel kann nicht nur anhand deines datenflusses beurteilen was gerade passiert. also nimmt es noch den vom anderen. dabei entsteht nee zeitdifferenz die zwar minimal ist, aber schonr eichtd as der schaden schon längstd a ist und dann ist dein opfer auch schon tot. stichwort onehit 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


und zu den mats farmen: es wird zwar jetzt schon zum dritten mal gesagt, aber du kannst dir die mats auch kaufen um zu skillen und das sogar bei händlern und nicht teuer durchs ah.

um noch ein zitat zu bringen (wo ich leider vergessen hab welcher politiker es gesagt hat )und umzumüntzen auf unserer problem :" Das Huhn ist nicht die perfekte Lösung aber die beste die wir zur Zeit haben."


----------



## Azmodan_Rexxar (2. Oktober 2008)

OldboyX schrieb:


> Die Regel mit dem Huhn wie sie jetzt auf  "openRvR" funktioniert ist sehr schlecht durchdacht.
> 
> Finde ich eine Regelung gut, welche "ganking" unterbindet? Klar
> Ist es eine tolle Idee einen Ganker in ein Huhn zu verwandeln mit so wenigen Hps, dass auch ein Rang 1 Spieler ihn umhauen kann? Klar
> ...



/sign... Leute wie du, sollten sich nur öfters von den offensichtlichen Gankern distanzieren. Ansonsten kommen immer nur sinnlose Diskussionen dazu zustande.


----------



## Azddel (2. Oktober 2008)

Azmodan_Rexxar schrieb:


> Lesen sie meine 2 Beiträge auf Seite 3 nochmal genauer.. 2! Beispiele sind auch enthalten


Ja richtig. Die waren da vorher allerdings nicht enthalten. Editieren ftw...




Azmodan_Rexxar schrieb:


> Das mit dem Fenster springen ist eine Redewendung und war auf die Anspielung zu WoW gemünzt. Wobei ich ebenfalls erwähnte, dass es NICHT um das Mats farmen geht, sondern um das WIE. Deswegen driftet die Diskussion auch schon wieder in eine Richtung, die der eigentlichen Sache nicht dienlich ist. Wir sind uns alle einig, dass gefarmt werden muss.



Stimmt. Die Diskussion driftet tatsächlich ab. Denn es geht ja nicht ums Farmen. Schließlich sind wir nicht bei Crafthammer, und ich habe wirklich noch kein MMO gespielt, bei dem - auf jetzigem Stand - das Crafting so nebensächlich ist. Das kann man auch gut finden. 
Aber letztlich ist die ganze Diskussion etwas absurd.
Dass wegen der Hühnchen-Mechanik kein PvP/RvR zustande käme, wie vom TE behauptet, ist schlicht und ergreifend unwahr und wird auch durch mehrmaliges Wiederholen nicht richtiger.

Und nur nebenbei: Warum Siezt du mich?


----------



## Azmodan_Rexxar (2. Oktober 2008)

Azddel schrieb:


> Und nur nebenbei: Warum Siezt du mich?



Der Höflichkeithalber... und ja ich hatte im Nachhinein editiert. Die Vorschläge gab es allerdings auch auf vorhergehenden Seiten... Ich habe das Rad also nicht neuerfunden ;-)


----------



## Hamrok (2. Oktober 2008)

Azmodan_Rexxar schrieb:


> Der Höflichkeithalber...


*lacht* .. an dem Tag, als ich auf einmal automatisch gesiezt wurde, an dem Tag wußte ich, das ich alt bin 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Da wir uns tagtäglich auf den Felder die Ehre erweisen, denke ich mal ist ein vertrautes "Du" für den vertrauten Feind ruhig angebracht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## OldboyX (2. Oktober 2008)

sTereoType schrieb:
			
		

> @oldboyx
> das ist eben nicht so einfach zu programmieren. du musstd abei noch unterscheiden zwischen deinem pc dem server und dem pc des anderen. das spiel kann nicht nur anhand deines datenflusses beurteilen was gerade passiert. also nimmt es noch den vom anderen. dabei entsteht nee zeitdifferenz die zwar minimal ist, aber schonr eichtd as der schaden schon längstd a ist und dann ist dein opfer auch schon tot. stichwort onehit wink.gif
> und zu den mats farmen: es wird zwar jetzt schon zum dritten mal gesagt, aber du kannst dir die mats auch kaufen um zu skillen und das sogar bei händlern und nicht teuer durchs ah.



Ich bin zwar kein Netzwerk-Programmierer aber ich behaupte es ist sehr wohl möglich aus einem einfachen Grund:

Es gibt keine Verbindung zwischen meinem PC und dem PC des anderen, alles läuft über den Server. Ich schicke also die Anfrage : Attack Spieler X an den Server, der Server schickt mir zurück: "Spieler X ist nur Rang 3, du aber bist Rang 30 (das sind beides Informationen die der Server hat) > therefore du jetzt Huhn". 

Ich glaube also nicht, dass es technisch nicht machbar ist und selbst wenn dem so wäre gibt es weitere Möglichkeiten eine davon wurde in dem Thread sogar genannt:

-Man wird zum Huhn wenn man jemanden angreift der zu niedrig ist, der Schaden kommt aber trotzdem raus, Onehit und der lowlvl Spieler stirbt. Im Gegenzug erhält der highlevel den Huhn-Debuff für eine Stunde. 
Somit kann man zwar noch immer ganken, aber nur einen Spieler pro Stunde, was ich als angemessen empfinden würde, da ohnehin dann die Situation nicht aufkommen würde, die man von Stranglethorn in WoW kennt. Den Gankern würde es wohl den Spass gehörig verderben wenn sie jedes "Erfolgserlebnis" mit einer Stunde Huhn (in der sie natürlich von den lowbies nach belieben getötet werden können) bezahlen müssen.

Notfalls kann man immer noch die Notbremse ziehen und Spieler mit einem gewissen Stufenunterschied können sich einfach nicht angreifen, was immer noch besser wäre als die (derzeitige) Lösung mit dem Huhn.


----------



## Stutenandy (2. Oktober 2008)

sTereoType schrieb:


> @oldboyx
> " Das Huhn ist nicht die perfekte Lösung aber die beste die wir zur Zeit haben."



Wie währe es damit. Einfach eine Lvl begrenzung einführen wo man andere Spieler angreifen kann. 

Ab lvl 21 kann ich keine 01-10 Spieler mehr angreifen, nur noch die Mobs. 
Ab lvl 31 kann ich keine 11-20 Spieler mehr angreifen, nur noch die Mobs.
Ab lvl 40 kann ich keine 21-30 Spieler mehr angreifen, nur noch die Mobs.

Nicht angreifbare Spieler sind für mich daher weiss. Angreifbare Spieler Gelb. Eventuell kann man diese
Sonderregelung auch noch durch eine neu definierte Farbe darstellen, zb. Grün, wenn das mit den
Standardfarben Weiss und Geld nicht so einfach hinzubekommen ist.

Diese Regel darf jedoch nicht in RvR Gebieten mit Burgen zum Einsatz kommen, dort macht die Huhn Regel
echten Sinn. Denn sonst könnten sich zb. einfach 1-2 unkaputtbare 40er Tanks und ein Heiler im Hintergrund,
den kleinen Spielern aufgrund der Kollisionsabfrage gleich am Eingang in den Weg stellen, diese zwar nicht
töten aber massiv am Eindringen in die Burg hindern.

Diese Dinge sind alle relativ einfach zu programmieren und würden vielen gegenüber der Huhn Regel  weiterhelfen
sich im Spiel zumindest in allen Questgebieten frei zu bewegen.


----------



## Selor Kiith (2. Oktober 2008)

Wenns doch so einfach zu programmieren ist, warum machst du es dann nicht und schickst es dann Mythic?


----------



## Omidas (2. Oktober 2008)

Ich hoffe es bleibt so wie es ist. Den das Huhn ist die beste Lösung wenn man die anderen alternativen sieht.

Eine andere alternative als das Huhn:

Man wird erst zum Huhn, wenn man wenn angreift:

40iger Tanks blockieren die T2 Burgtore und unterbinden so nen erfogreichen Keep Raid, da sie ja nur da stehen und nichts böses tuen.
40iger Heiler heilen die Leute durch im T2.
40iger tanken die NPCs in den Burgen
40iger stellen sich ins AE Gebiet des Feindes damit die einem zuerst angegriffen haben
Nur mal so als Beispiel, wie man ein System umgehen kann, wenn man es etwas lockert. Man könnte das dann wieder etwas eingrenzen. Aber Lücken bleiben immer. Wenn man verhindern wollte, das ein High Char ein Keeplord tankt, müsste man wohl verbieten, dass High Chars NPCs attacken könnte. Nur dann könnte man auch keine anderen töten um seine Mats zu farmen. Was das ganze wieder geanuso "sinnlos" macht wie das Huhn.

Und das ganken komplett zu erlauben glaube/hoffe/bete ich mal, das sie den schneid haben gegen ein paar weinende r0xx0rs standhaft zu bleiben. Bin zwar auf nem Core RvR Server aber würden mir die Leute leid tun, die richtig spielen wollen und sich nicht an kleinen vergreifen.


----------



## Stutenandy (2. Oktober 2008)

Selor schrieb:


> Wenns doch so einfach zu programmieren ist, warum machst du es dann nicht und schickst es dann Mythic?



Schlauberger. Und wieder mal passt hier der Spruch: "Wer überall seinen Senf dazu gibt, gerät schnell in Verdacht
ein Würstchen zu sein" 

Ich bin kein Programmierer sondern mache mir nur Gedanken darüber wie man das Problem Sinnvoll lösen kann.
Eine Firma, die eine Welt wie Warhammer erschaffen hat, wird es wohl programmiertechnisch noch hinbekommen
solche simplen Flagregeln zu erstellen.


----------



## sTereoType (2. Oktober 2008)

das nenn ich wirklich mal ne gute begründung Omidas  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



@stutenandy: dann lass dir dochmal antworten auf das von Omidas gepostete einfallen


----------



## Selor Kiith (2. Oktober 2008)

Stutenandy schrieb:


> Schlauberger. Und wieder mal passt hier der Spruch: "Wer überall seinen Senf dazu gibt, gerät schnell in Verdacht
> ein Würstchen zu sein"
> 
> Ich bin kein Programmierer sondern mache mir nur Gedanken darüber wie man das Problem Sinnvoll lösen kann.
> ...



Wenn du kein Programmierer bist... woher zum henker willst du dann wissen das es doch sooo einfach ist?
Wenn man nicht in der Branche arbeitet sollte man sich nicht zu solch aufbrausenden Kommentaren hinreißen lassen die mit nichts außer "Könnte doch sein" begründet werden können...


----------



## Stutenandy (2. Oktober 2008)

sTereoType schrieb:


> das nenn ich wirklich mal ne gute begründung Omidas
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Ich hab doch geschrieben, das in den ausgewiesenen RvR-Gebieten mit den
Burgenschlachten wieder die Huhn Regel greifen muss, damit sowas nicht passiert.
Auch den Aspekt das sonst 40er die kleinen an erfolgreichen Burgenschlachten hindern
könnten hab ich angebracht.


----------



## Valeriah (2. Oktober 2008)

Stutenandy schrieb:


> Wie währe es damit. Einfach eine Lvl begrenzung einführen wo man andere Spieler angreifen kann.
> 
> Ab lvl 21 kann ich keine 01-10 Spieler mehr angreifen, nur noch die Mobs.
> Ab lvl 31 kann ich keine 11-20 Spieler mehr angreifen, nur noch die Mobs.
> ...



Bevor du schreibst das alles einfach ist, lerne doch erstmal die deutsche Rechtschreibung währe von wahr?  
wäre von "es war geschehen" somit: "Wie wäre es damit" und nicht " Wie währe es damit"

Wenn jemand mal 2 buchstaben vertauscht no problem. Aber Klugheiten preisgeben das alles so einfach zu programmieren wäre (wo ist übrigens der link zu deinem programm, ist doch so einfach)... und dann nichtmal "wäre" richtig schreiben können ist peinlich...

thats it


----------



## OldboyX (2. Oktober 2008)

@ Omidas

Erstmal kann es nicht so schwierig sein, die Huhn Regel für das RVR Gebiet so zu gestalten wie auf Core Servern. Dort wird man nur in RVR Gebieten zum Huhn. Womit 2 von den 4 Punkten schonmal geklärt sind.

"40iger Heiler heilen die Leute durch im T2."

Im PvE ist das wohl egal, wenn jemand einen highlvl Kumpel hat der ihn immer hochheilt damit er besser questen kann ist das doch schön für ihn, das beinträchtigt auch nicht das Spielerlebnis der anderen. 
Im PvP gilt das heilen von Spielern welche sich im Kampf mit anderen Spielern befinden natürlich als "feindliche Handlung" und führt zum Huhn.

"40iger stellen sich ins AE Gebiet des Feindes damit die einem zuerst angegriffen haben"

Keine Regel ist perfekt, aber das wäre immer noch besser als die jetzige Situation. Auch hier liese sich eine Lösung finden (AE geht nicht auf highlvl Spieler etc.), doch selbst wenn nicht: Der lowlvl kann seine AE Attacken doch kontrollieren und muss sie nicht unbedingt machen - wird schnell lernen es nicht zu tun wenn ein Rang 40er dasteht. Außerdem ist die Motivation für einen 40er Ganker (stundenlang) zu versuchen sich in AEs von lowbies zu stellen wohl genauso groß wie jede Stunde 1en zu onehitten und dafür 1 Stunde zum Huhn zu werden.

Es geht doch nur darum Ganking so unattraktiv zu machen, dass Spieler es nicht tun, ohne dabei "vernünftigen" Spielern die Möglichkeit zu nehmen im lowlvl Gebiet zu questen, zu erkunden und eventuell auch einen neu dazugekommenen Freund zu treffen. Viele Leute haben mit ganking nichts am Hut wollen aber trotzdem nicht auf Core - Servern spielen (mich eingeschlossen) weil schließlich haben wir Krieg und wenn ich irgendwo rumlaufen und einen ähnlichstufigen Gegner treffe gibt es nichts idiotischeres als "Target ist not flagged for RVR" zu lesen.


----------



## sTereoType (2. Oktober 2008)

OldboyX schrieb:


> @ Omidas
> 
> Erstmal kann es nicht so schwierig sein, die Huhn Regel für das RVR Gebiet so zu gestalten wie auf Core Servern. Dort wird man nur in RVR Gebieten zum Huhn. Womit 2 von den 4 Punkten schonmal geklärt sind.


das wäre in keinster weise konsequent dies zu tun. dann kommen halt außerhalb des rvr-gebietes 4 tanks (lvl40) auf dich zu und kreisen dich so ein das du nicht mal mehr nen meter laufen kannst. das macht bestimmt auch unheimlich spaß. bzw kann man auch höhlen und andere engpässe außerhalb des rvr-gebietes blockieren.


----------



## Curentix (2. Oktober 2008)

Wenn man zu dumm ist, sich vorher über die Regeln eines Open RvR Servers zu informieren, ist es dein pers. Pech!

Die Regeln waren schon Wochen, wenn nicht Monaten vor dem Release bekannt. Es wurden so ziemlich alle Situationen durchgekaut in den Foren, wo das Huhn nachteilhaft ist.

Und dir ist das gestern aufgefallen?

Tsk...


----------



## gagaimkopf (2. Oktober 2008)

Steht im Lexikon unter E:  EINZELSCHICKSAL

und jez schluss mit der Weinerei bitte  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Stutenandy (2. Oktober 2008)

OldboyX schrieb:


> @ Omidas
> 
> Erstmal kann es nicht so schwierig sein, die Huhn Regel für das RVR Gebiet so zu gestalten wie auf Core Servern. Dort wird man nur in RVR Gebieten zum Huhn. Womit 2 von den 4 Punkten schonmal geklärt sind.
> 
> ...



Seh ich auch so. Es muss eben auf RvR Servern nochmals eine eigene Flagzone für die RvR Gebiete geben.

Daher nochmal der Vorschlag:

Questgebiete:
----------------
Ab lvl 21 kann ich keine 01-10 Spieler mehr angreifen, nur noch die Mobs.
Ab lvl 31 kann ich keine 11-20 Spieler mehr angreifen, nur noch die Mobs.
Ab lvl 40 kann ich keine 21-30 Spieler mehr angreifen, nur noch die Mobs.

RvR Gebiete:
---------------

T1 - Ab Lvl 21 wird man zum Huhn
T2 - Ab Lvl 31 wird man zum Huhn
T3 - Ab Lvl 40 wird man zum Huhn



Valeriah schrieb:


> Bevor du schreibst das alles einfach ist, lerne doch erstmal die deutsche Rechtschreibung währe von wahr?
> wäre von "es war geschehen" somit: "Wie wäre es damit" und nicht " Wie währe es damit"
> 
> Wenn jemand mal 2 buchstaben vertauscht no problem. Aber Klugheiten preisgeben das alles so einfach zu programmieren wäre (wo ist übrigens der link zu deinem programm, ist doch so einfach)... und dann nichtmal "wäre" richtig schreiben können ist peinlich...
> ...



Jau...da hab ich einen Rechtschreibfehler gemacht, hast bestimmt lange gesucht, oder ? Ich erlaube es mir aber zumindest nicht einfach massiv jegliche Gross und Kleinschreibung zu ignorieren und sich dann im gleichem Atemzug als Möchtegernlehrer aufzuspielen.


----------



## Smoky_MacPutt (2. Oktober 2008)

hi leutz 
da ich warhammer online bis jetzt leidern icht spielen konnte (Rechner hat zuwenig Ram)
würd ich gern fragen ob mich wer hier über die verschiedenen server arten informieren kann (was zum geier ist z.B. ein core server etc.)


----------



## D00mwalker (2. Oktober 2008)

Dentus schrieb:


> War schon lange vor Release bekannt, hättest du einen Core Server gewählt hättest du diese Probleme nicht...ergo...hast du kein Recht dich zu beschweren!


rofl klar ich hol mir tausen infos vorm spiel...spinnst?


----------



## Lari (2. Oktober 2008)

D00mwalker schrieb:


> rofl klar ich hol mir tausen infos vorm spiel...spinnst?


Wenn man die Wahl zwischen Core und open RvR Servern hat, sollte man sich schon erkundigen, wo denn der Unterschied liegt.


----------



## Verce (2. Oktober 2008)

ich hatte mit dem huhn auch folgendes problem......:
ich war level 22, und brauchte für meinen beruf pharmazie zutaten level 15-40, da ich pharmazie auf 44 hatte und mit den level 1 zutaten kein stück weiter kam
um an zutaten der stufe 15-40 zu kommen muss ich aber level 5-10 mobs töten, die bekanntlich im tier-1 sind. dort kam ich als level 22 spieler aber nicht mehr hin, bzw, nur als huhn. nur wie soll ich 1. mobs töten, wenn ich ein huhn bin?, und 2., wie soll ich sie ausnehmen (sammelberuf: ausschlachten), wenn ich 2 flügel hab?

also blieb mir am ende nichts andere übrig als das zeug teuer im AH zu kaufen.. zeitweise dacht ich mir scheiße, wieso bist du nur auf nen OPEN RVR server gegangen, denn auf nem "normalen" server hätt ich das problem nicht gehabt, *sofort* fürs RVR geflagged zu werden, und mich *sofort* in ein hühnchen zu verwandeln... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



wär deshalb nicht schlecht wenn die huhn-uwandlich nicht direkt ans RVR-flag gekoppelt wär, um eben sowas zu vermeiden


----------



## OldboyX (2. Oktober 2008)

sTereoType schrieb:
			
		

> das wäre in keinster weise konsequent dies zu tun. dann kommen halt außerhalb des rvr-gebietes 4 tanks (lvl40) auf dich zu und kreisen dich so ein das du nicht mal mehr nen meter laufen kannst. das macht bestimmt auch unheimlich spaß. bzw kann man auch höhlen und andere engpässe außerhalb des rvr-gebietes blockieren.



Entweder du hast das Spiel noch nie gespielt oder dir ist noch nicht aufgefallen, dass es außerhalb von Szenarien / RVR kein Kollisionssystem gibt und man durch Spieler hindurch laufen kann.

Außerdem werden deine Einwände immer unrealistischer. Spieler X nervt Spieler Y indem er ständig dorthin läuft wo der andere hinläuft und ihm vor der Nase rumspringt und alle mobs die Spieler Y angreift auch angreift um ihm die halbe EP und (bei PQ) den halben Einfluss zu klauen usw.

Es gibt immer Möglichkeiten andere Spieler zu nerven, die Frage ist nur wie häufig es vorkommt.
Ganken kommt sehr häufig vor und viele Spieler würden darunter leiden.

4 40er Tanks die Spass dran haben lowbies einzukreisen und sie damit am "movement" zu hindern ist als "häufiges und nervendes Element welches dich am Spielen hindert" komplett an den Haaren herbeigezogen. So etwas fällt außerdem unter "harassment" und man kann mit einem Ticket bestimmt Abhilfe verschaffen.


----------



## sTereoType (2. Oktober 2008)

OldboyX schrieb:


> Entweder du hast das Spiel noch nie gespielt oder dir ist noch nicht aufgefallen, dass es außerhalb von Szenarien / RVR kein Kollisionssystem gibt und man durch Spieler hindurch laufen kann.
> 
> *Außerdem werden deine Einwände immer unrealistischer. Spieler X nervt Spieler Y indem er ständig dorthin läuft wo der andere hinläuft und ihm vor der Nase rumspringt und alle mobs die Spieler Y angreift auch angreift um ihm die halbe EP und (bei PQ) den halben Einfluss zu klauen usw.*
> 
> ...


du bist auf einem rvr server jeder zeit pvp geflaggt, heißt du kannst einem gegnerischen spieler den weg versperren. zummindest in der theorie ich spiel allerdings auf nem coreserver. aber selbst da greift die abfrage jedesmal wenn beide kontrahenten pvp-geflaggt sind 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


btw: wo hab ichd ennd as fett gedruckte geschrieben, aber da du ja ein meister des coden bist kannste ja mal eine variante an mythic schicken .


----------



## Stutenandy (2. Oktober 2008)

OldboyX schrieb:


> Entweder du hast das Spiel noch nie gespielt oder dir ist noch nicht aufgefallen, dass es außerhalb von Szenarien / RVR kein Kollisionssystem gibt und man durch Spieler hindurch laufen kann.
> 
> Außerdem werden deine Einwände immer unrealistischer. Spieler X nervt Spieler Y indem er ständig dorthin läuft wo der andere hinläuft und ihm vor der Nase rumspringt und alle mobs die Spieler Y angreift auch angreift um ihm die halbe EP und (bei PQ) den halben Einfluss zu klauen usw.
> 
> ...



Ich glaube auch kaum das es damit ausufern wird, das 40er gezielt in kleine T1-3 Gebiete gehen um dort die kleinen am Questen zu hindern. Der Einwand, das mehrere 40er Tanks, die abslut nichts besseres im Spiel zu tun als  sich in einer Reihe so aufstellen, das kein kleiner Spieler mehr in die RvR Gebiete kommt halte ich für völlig absurd.

Ansonsten reitet doch nicht immer auf diesem "Weisst du das ? Bist du Programmierer ? Schick doch deine Codes an Mythic wenns so einfach ist" Mist drauf rum. Wir sind Spieler, die sich Gedanken um sinnvolle Verbesserungen im Spiel machen. Viele gute Ideen entstehen nunmal erst wenn die breite Masse das Spiel spielt. Wenn die Programmierer schon im vorraus alle Probleme im Spiel optimal gelöste hätten, wäre das Spiel der heilge Gral unter allen MMORPGS. Das umsetzen und programmieren ist Sache des Herstellers und nur reine Fleissarbeit.


----------



## sTereoType (2. Oktober 2008)

Stutenandy schrieb:


> Ich glaube auch kaum das es damit ausufern wird, das 40er gezielt in kleine T1-3 Gebiete gehen um dort die kleinen am Questen zu hindern. Der Einwand, das mehrere 40er Tanks, die abslut nichts besseres im Spiel zu tun als  sich in einer Reihe so aufstellen, das kein kleiner Spieler mehr in die RvR Gebiete kommt ist völlig absurd. Das es in Questgebieten keine Kollisionsabfrage gibt ist mir selber noch nicht wirklich aufgefallen, hab da aber ehrlich auch noch nicht wirklich drauf geachtet.


gibt es auf open rvr servern zwischen gegnern auch nicht. und du hast recht. es ist absurd sowas zu machen. in etwa so absurd wie 2 stunden in stranglethorn am friedhof zu verbringen weil ein schurke grad nichts besseres zu tun hat 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## OldboyX (2. Oktober 2008)

Das fettgedruckte ist nur ein Beispiel welches genauso realistisch ist und häufig vorkommt wie 4 Tanks die rumlaufen und lowbies "einkreisen". 
Highlvls im low-gebiet "non-rvrflagged" - da hast du selbst eine tolle Lösung vorgeschlagen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich bin kein "Meister des coden", vertraue aber darauf, dass in Zukunft eine andere und bessere Lösung für das Huhn-System auf OpenRvR servern kommen wird - was sogar von Mythic schon selbst gesagt wurde und auch in diesem Thread schon wiederholt zitiert wurde.


----------



## sTereoType (2. Oktober 2008)

OldboyX schrieb:


> Das fettgedruckte ist nur ein Beispiel welches genauso realistisch ist und häufig vorkommt wie 4 Tanks die rumlaufen und lowbies "einkreisen".
> Highlvls im low-gebiet "non-rvrflagged" - da hast du selbst eine tolle Lösung vorgeschlagen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


genau das ist es ja. man ist auf open rvr servern IMMER geflagged.


----------



## Doomsta (2. Oktober 2008)

Ich weiß nicht ob das schonmal wererwähnt hat aber:

Ich habe gesehen das es im Tier2 Gebiet Barak Varr einen versteckten Boss gibt, der Stufe 59 Held ist. Der müsste ja eigentlich mit einer guten 40iger Gruppe legbar sein und nette Drops bereithalten, aber wenn wir mit Stufe 32 schon zum Huhn im Tier2 Gebiet werden? Was dann? Gibt es da eine Ausnahme das man dann in der Höhle wieder zurück gesetzt wird oder wie läuft das genau?
Heißt das nun, dass den Leuten die auf einem open RvR server spielen Bosse teilweise sogar ganze instanzen /dungeons ( und somit content) vorenthalten wird?


edit: ich finde es immer wieder lächerlich wie die Leute hier rumheulen nur weil jemand einen thread über ein Thema aufgemacht hatd as es bereits gibt...ihr outet euch nur selbst als 12 jahre alte kiddie spammer wenn ihr in jeden dieser threads rein spammt "Omfg n3rd! lesen bildet muahahah"...springt doch bittte mal über euren schatten und lasst dieses ständige rum gewhine!


----------



## Verce (2. Oktober 2008)

Doomsta schrieb:


> Ich weiß nicht ob das schonmal wererwähnt hat aber:
> 
> Ich habe gesehen das es im Tier2 Gebiet Barak Varr einen versteckten Boss gibt, der Stufe 59 Held ist. Der müsste ja eigentlich mit einer guten 40iger Gruppe legbar sein und nette Drops bereithalten, aber wenn wir mit Stufe 32 schon zum Huhn im Tier2 Gebiet werden? Was dann? Gibt es da eine Ausnahme das man dann in der Höhle wieder zurück gesetzt wird oder wie läuft das genau?
> Heißt das nun, dass den Leuten die auf einem open RvR server spielen Bosse teilweise sogar ganze instanzen /dungeons ( und somit content) vorenthalten wird?



ich glaube nicht dass die was derartiges gemacht haben
ich habe gestern in irgendwelchen patchnotes gelesen dass ein boss dem gebiet angepasst wurde.. vielleicht war *der* das
oder hast du den 59er held heute frisch gesehn?


----------



## Bluescreen07 (2. Oktober 2008)

Doomsta schrieb:


> Ich habe gesehen das es im Tier2 Gebiet Barak Varr einen versteckten Boss gibt, der Stufe 59 Held ist. Der müsste ja eigentlich mit einer guten 40iger Gruppe legbar sein und nette Drops bereithalten, aber wenn wir mit Stufe 32 schon zum Huhn im Tier2 Gebiet werden? Was dann? Gibt es da eine Ausnahme das man dann in der Höhle wieder zurück gesetzt wird oder wie läuft das genau?
> Heißt das nun, dass den Leuten die auf einem open RvR server spielen Bosse teilweise sogar ganze instanzen /dungeons ( und somit content) vorenthalten wird?


Der wird war wahrscheinlich nicht zum töten das sein!

Im T1 Zwergengebiet gibt es auch "Boss" der ist weit über dem Stufenbereich und der ist auch nicht zum töten da! Der gehört zur Story einer öffentlichen Quests und wird nachdem der Endgegner der Quest getötet wurde von einer Lawine erschlagen!


----------



## Siccaria (2. Oktober 2008)

Tja... wie konnte ich früher so oft im PvP Forum eines andren Spiels lesen: 
Wenn ein lv 70er Deinen Twink gankt dann log halt auf Deinen 70er um und mach ihn platt - oder go PvE!

Die moderne WAR Variante:
Wenn ein lv 10er Dein Mainhuhn gankt dann log halt auf Deinen 10er um und mach ihn platt - oder go Core!

Und ja: ich empfinde Schadenfreude wenn genau die Leute die früher ausschliesslich auf alles Jagd gemacht haben was mindestens 10 Level unter ihnen war auf einmal am andren Ende des Spiesses sind. Auf jeden Fall ist es sehr nett zu lesen das die Leute die früher alle anderen als 'zu weich' von oben herab belächelt haben auf einmal die grössten Heulsusen sind wenn sie auf einmal selbst da Onehitgemüse sind. Nennt es kindisch, ich stehe zu dem Gefühl der Genugtuung die ich diesbezüglich geniesse. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

BTW, also bei mir geht immer ein Fenster auf wenn ich auf einen RvR Server gehen will in dem alles nochmal ausführlichst erklärt wird wie das mit den speziellen Regeln dafür läuft. Man muss sich noch nichtmal im Vorraus irgendwie informieren - man wird informiert. 
Also weiter kann man jemand den Allerwertesten wohl kaum nachtragen.


----------



## Doomsta (2. Oktober 2008)

Siccaria schrieb:


> Tja... wie konnte ich früher so oft im PvP Forum eines andren Spiels lesen:
> Wenn ein lv 70er Deinen Twink gankt dann log halt auf Deinen 70er um und mach ihn platt - oder go PvE!
> 
> Die moderne WAR Variante:
> ...



Les mal bitte meinen Post...welcher 3 posts über deinem ist...alles schön und gut und bla mit dem "omg ichw erd von nem lvl 40er als lvl 10er gekillt" <--- das war in WoW auch immer so auf nem pvP server und beschwert hat sich keiner!....aber jetzd as ist ja wohl die höhe, dass den open RvR spielern weltbosse vorenthalten werden!!!....( und nein das stand nirgendswo in den infos, und nein ich hab kein huhn in der beta gesehn und konnte es daher auch nicht wissen!)...und nun steh ichd a mit meinem geliebten lvl 32 chosen auf nem open rvr server und muss mich wohld amit abfinden ein paar bosse nie zu gesicht zu kriegen doer was?...kanns ja nun wirklich nicht sein!


----------



## Siccaria (2. Oktober 2008)

Doomsta schrieb:


> Les mal bitte meinen Post...welcher 3 posts über deinem ist...alles schön und gut und bla mit dem "omg ichw erd von nem lvl 40er als lvl 10er gekillt" <--- das war in WoW auch immer so auf nem pvP server und beschwert hat sich keiner!....aber jetzd as ist ja wohl die höhe, dass den open RvR spielern weltbosse vorenthalten werden!!!....( und nein das stand nirgendswo in den infos, und nein ich hab kein huhn in der beta gesehn und konnte es daher auch nicht wissen!)...und nun steh ichd a mit meinem geliebten lvl 32 chosen auf nem open rvr server und muss mich wohld amit abfinden ein paar bosse nie zu gesicht zu kriegen doer was?...kanns ja nun wirklich nicht sein!


Also: zum einen hab ich gerade extra nochmal eingeloggt um mir den Wortlaut der Beschreibung eines RvR Servers die immer kommt wenn man sich auf einen solchen einloggt nochmal zu Gemüte zu führen - und es steht ausdrücklich drin beschrieben mit dem Huhn. Nichts mit Anleitung lesen, nichts mit vorab informieren... einfach nur einloggen und Du siehst es jedesmal wieder (und klickst es wahrscheinlich weg ohne es zu lesen... tja... vielleicht hätten sies auch noch rot blinkend mit akustischem Warnsignal und Sahnehäubchen drauf bringen können... und trotzdem würd sich wer beschweren es bis lv 32 nicht gewusst zu haben  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ).

Was WoW PvP Server angeht: in jedem Realmforum eines PvP Realms, im PvP Forum und im allgemeinen haben sich in 3 Jahren genug Threads angesammelt wo sich Leute über gankende Mitspieler beschwert haben. Speziell in Gebieten wie Stranglethorn, Arathi, Tanaris, etc. Typische Antwort - selbst dran schuld, hättste mal die PvP Regeln beachtet, go PvE Noob. 

Und was die Bosse angeht: ansehen kannst Du sie Dir doch. Wahlweise als Huhn oder auf lv wasauchimmer angemessen ist für die Gegend. Vielleicht kannst Du sie ja sogar legen, alles ne Frage des Wollens (ich erinnere in diesem Zusammenhang an die lv 1 Hoggerraidgruppen). Falls Du nicht genug Leute dafür zusammenbekommst antworte ich schonmal päventiv mit einem anderen Favorite das sich in den Jahren WoW meinen besonderen Abscheu erworben hat: 'such Dir doch 'ne Gilde'. 

PS: in der (open) Beta bin ich auch schon als Huhn rumgelaufen, auch wenn ich mich dazu beabsichtigt erstmal RvR flaggen musste, da Coreruleserver. Allerdings brauchte es nicht allzuviel geistige Transferleistung nachzudenken wie es wohl wäre wenn ich dauerRvR geflaggt wäre in entsprechendem Gebiet.


----------



## BootyBob (2. Oktober 2008)

Unabhängig davon, ob man über das Regelwerk in ausreichendem Maße informiert wird, stellt sich doch die Frage, ob die bisher gefundene Regellung wirklich so optimal ist. Grundsätzlich einen Spieler zu verwandeln, auch wenn dieser keinerlei Aggressionen anderen (feindlichen) Spielern in diesem Gebiet gegenüber zeigt, ist doch etwas vorschnell. Nach dem ersten Angriff den Spieler zu verwandeln, würde ich persönlich für sinnvoller halten. Natürlich fällt ein lvl 10 Spieler wenn ein lvl 40 Spieler seinen ersten Angriff ausführt, aber ich denke auf einem RvR-Realm ist das zu verkraften.


----------



## Tabasco567 (2. Oktober 2008)

pohck, pock, pock, pock! 


iwie denk ich, die klasse hühnchen wurde extra für dich erfunden.
korrigier mich, wenn ich falsch liege...


----------



## Havamal (2. Oktober 2008)

> auch wenn dieser keinerlei Aggressionen anderen (feindlichen) Spielern in diesem Gebiet gegenüber zeigt


Jeder der keine Aggression gegenüber der anderen Fraktion hat sollte von WAR sowieso die Finger lassem


----------



## Siccaria (2. Oktober 2008)

BootyBob schrieb:


> Unabhängig davon, ob man über das Regelwerk in ausreichendem Maße informiert wird, stellt sich doch die Frage, ob die bisher gefundene Regellung wirklich so optimal ist. Grundsätzlich einen Spieler zu verwandeln, auch wenn dieser keinerlei Aggressionen anderen (feindlichen) Spielern in diesem Gebiet gegenüber zeigt, ist doch etwas vorschnell. Nach dem ersten Angriff den Spieler zu verwandeln, würde ich persönlich für sinnvoller halten. Natürlich fällt ein lvl 10 Spieler wenn ein lvl 40 Spieler seinen ersten Angriff ausführt, aber ich denke auf einem RvR-Realm ist das zu verkraften.


Ganz ehrlich: nein optimal ist die Lösung nicht. Da aber ein lv 40 Spieler mehr als genug Möglichkeiten hätte im T1 Gebiet Griefplay zu betreiben ohne dazu jemanden angreifen zu müssen (Trains an Mobs in ein AE reinziehen, lows so buffen/heilen das sie unbesiegbar sind, ganze Gebiete in Gruppen leerfarmen ohne Gegenwehrmöglichkeit etc, bisher ist denjenigen immer was eingefallen). 
Sie erstmal etwas onehitten zu lassen bevor sie geflügelisiert werden ist auch keine gute Idee. Wer hat was davon wenn man aus heiterem Himmel geonehittet wird? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Insofern: das beste ist sie gar nicht erst in die Gebiete zu lassen.


----------



## Drakyr (2. Oktober 2008)

Lowlvl Pharmaziezutaten bekommt man doch beim Händler?oO
Du bist bestimmt jetzt einer von den Stangelhornganker, der jetzt nur den Grund gesucht hat seine eigentliche Absicht zu tarnen.

Das Huhn erfüllt sein Zweck zu 100%
Zwar ist es ein wenig doof auf einem RvRServer da sollte man noch was machen.
Erstellt dir halt ein twink oder so


----------



## Fr3ak3r (3. Oktober 2008)

Drakyr schrieb:


> Lowlvl Pharmaziezutaten bekommt man doch beim Händler?oO
> Du bist bestimmt jetzt einer von den Stangelhornganker, der jetzt nur den Grund gesucht hat seine eigentliche Absicht zu tarnen.



Fragmente fürs Talisman herstellen hab ich bis jetzt bei keinem händler gesehen, auch im ah gabs nicht ein einziges, jetzt farm ich mit lvl20 im T1 gebiet, wär ich 22 könnt ich den beruf vergessen, oder müßte deswegen nen twink anfangen.
Das man zum huhn wird liegt sicher nur zum teil wegem dem ganken, glaube eher das es so gemacht wurde damit auch low-lvl spieler open-rvr betreiben können, ohne dieses system würden burg und flaggen eroberungen ja nur von hochleveligen spielern gemacht werden, kleine würden sich da nichtmehr hin trauen, open-pvp würde sich dann auf lvl40 beschränken.

und dieses system, erst wenn man einen low-lvl spieler angreift wird man zum huhn würde nicht funktionieren, flaggen kann man trotzdem einnehmen, was juckt es nen 40er wenn lvl10er ihn angreifen, einfach ignorieren und flagge einnehmen, wenn ihr versteht was ich meine.


----------



## Jaimewolf (3. Oktober 2008)

Das Huhn erfüllt seine Funktion sehr gut. 

Aber auf einem RvR-Server sollte ein LvL 17 Ork doch nicht in Nordland zum Huhn werden? Dies passierte jüngst. 

Naja ein Dot später war das Hühnchen gerupft 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Malachay666 (3. Oktober 2008)

also ich empfinde das huhn als nicht die beste lösung....
da wenn ich die pq's 3 und 4 mit meinem shami lvl 12 machen will bin ich solo unterwegs...
da sobald ich jemanden mit pvp-active heilen will ich zum huhn werd -.-

meiner meinung nach muss das nen bissel geändert werden

ansonsten ist es ne gute sache


----------



## Alyah (3. Oktober 2008)

habe beide varianten kennengelernt: rvr und core server.

persönliche meinung: ganker-schutz huhn absolut sinnvolle idee und möchte diese auch nicht missen. 

aber würde ich es auch besser finden, wenn man die möglichkeit hätte, auch auf rvr servern ins lowie gebiet zu kommen, gerade wegen der materialien für handwerk oder weil man einem kumpel bei einer (pve) quest helfen möchte etc.

mein vorschlag : in rvr gebieten sofort zum huhn werden
in nicht rvr-gebieten zwar rvr gekennzeichnet sein, aber man die möglichkeit besitzt mobs zu töten. attackiert man einen spieler sollte man sofort zum huhn werden.

ich gondel jetzt 2 tage nur herum, um materialien zu farmen für pharmazie, um dass ich ins nächste gebiet gehen kann. und ich habe von lvl 1 an pharmazie gepusht nur leider wenig materialien erfarmen können beim normalen rvr, quests etc. die sachen, die man kaufen kann, lassen max. skill 35 zu.  jetzt MUSS ich farmen, weil ich sonst probleme habe ins lowie gebiet zu kommen. ich würde doch aber schon gerne selbst entscheiden, wann ich meinen beruf pushe und wann nicht. kann jetzt nicht mit meinen leuten rvr machen oder pq's , kann nicht "mithalten",  weil ich jetzt farmen muss, da ich sonst pech habe.

meiner meinung nach muss hier schon noch eine regelung her. was ist, wenn ich meinen beruf mit rang 35 umlernen möchte ? die materialien krieg ich nicht zusammen, ausser ich erstell mir nen twink (was wieder immens viel zeit kostet, gerade wenn man arbeitet, abends nur 2 stunden hat und davon noch 1 stunde einloggen muss) oder ich hab glück und meine lowie - gildenleute versorgen mich, falls diese die mats nicht selbst für ihren beruf benötigen

...und nein, ich will auf keinen core server spielen. aber man muss die sachen schon realistisch und praktikabel sehen, wenn man berufe anbietet, wofür man low sachen benötigt, muss man auch gewährleisten, dass man an die materialien rankommt, auch wenn man den beruf mit hohem rang nochmal wechseln möchte. sei es durch low-gebiete abfarmen oder kaufen beim händler. (btw.. die sachen vom gildenhändler sind lvl 1 und funktionieren nicht).

und das sollte schon auf beiden servern, rvr wie core funktionieren. nur sagen: pech gehabt ist für mich keine aussage. 
klar, ich nehm das jetzt so hin, jetzt weiss man ja, auf was man achten sollte. und wenns so bleibt, ok. kann man nix machen, ändert für mich nichts wirklich am fun-faktor - aber als end-lösung empfinde ich das nicht.


----------

